# my mini detail, pic heavy :-)



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, 
Ive been meaning to do a writeup for a while now, my car is not my daily driver so i like to keep it clean, i did a full correction detail on it aound 3 months ago so it was just in need of a good clean and protect it against the salt etc.

Before pics, some may think this is not dirty but as i said i like it clean :lol: 









































First i Used Autosmart G101through a foam head to soak all the dirt in the arches, This was left to dwell for around 5 mins before pressure washing off.









































After being pressure washed off i then re applied the G101 and aggitated with various Raceglaze brushes, G101 was also applied to the underbody and left to dwell before being pressure washed off using an underbody lance.


































Next up was a exterior rinse before applying the ValetPro PH Neutral snow foam, I was really ammazed at how the G techniq C2 Concentrate which has now been on the car for 3 months was holding up, Water just fell off the car.


















G techniq C3 Doing its stuff on the windows 8) 

































Snow Foam left to dwell for 10 mins, In this time i went round the doorshuts, bonnet shuts exhaust etc.


























































The Car was then rinsed and washed using a two bucket method, lambswool mit. Shampoo of choice was Valet Pro possiedons Wash. The car was then pressure rinsed, And then a rinse with a normal hose pipe to create sheeting of the water to make the drying process easier, Was then pat dried using a XL Microfibre towel. Wheel arches and wheels were dried using various microfibre cloths.

















Once fully dried All the arches and running gear was treated with Valet Pro Protectant, Shocks and springs were treated with Autosmart Tango.


























Engine bay was wiped down and teated with ValetPro Protectant, Tango was used for the painted areas.










G Techniq was then applied to all the glass, While this was curing The wheels were waxed using ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal and Valet pro high gloss tire shine applied to the tyres.

















GTechniq C2 Diluted was then applied to the bodywork, As stated earlier the car had had C2 applied neat about 3 months ago, So this will just act as a top up.









Next up was the exteior Plastics, These were treated with ValetPro Yellow Bumper Gel via various applicators.









50/50 on the LCR Splitter.









if your still reading then wel done, hope you engoy the finished pics 

Interior windows were cleaned with Autosmart Silver Screen And ready for the finishing shots, The photos could have been better due to the falling light.
Total time: 3 Hours.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks good 8) Thats what I call dedication. Very nice.. Shame about the colour.. :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Well done super squeaky clean, great sparkles on the alloys and a lovely wet look.

Your work? Share your products used?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top job all ready for the salt and gritters now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice write up mate!!!!! loving that front end with the splitter..

Where did you get your Strut brace from or did you paint it red yourself?

Martin.


----------



## SuzyQ (Feb 22, 2010)

:? 3 hours cleaning a car!

What about us very busy women who may only have 1/2 hour every nth weekend to hose off the caked on muck as quickly as we can? V6 friendly car wash anywhere in the far west of Cornwall?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

SuzyQ said:


> :? 3 hours cleaning a car!
> 
> What about us very busy women who may only have 1/2 hour every nth weekend to hose off the caked on muck as quickly as we can? V6 friendly car wash anywhere in the far west of Cornwall?


My car takes 4-5 days to clean. what you have to do is give it to someone else to do.


----------

